# help! CD and the newborn: prefolds too bulky



## aentwood (Aug 12, 2005)

So, I thought CDing would be easier. After an unexpected week in the hospital, we've been home for 2 weeks now and have only been experimenting in CDing. We are still using disposables at night because he pees so often.

The biggest problem I am having is that the diapers seem so bulky on his little body (and he weighs about 9 lbs now). We bought a diapering package with DSQ prefolds and newborn and small Bummis Super Snap wraps. I don't know if he has already outgrown the newborn wraps, but the diapers just seem so bulky on him. He's on the last snaps on the newborns and his bottom weighs more than his head! His legs are also so spread apart! This totally makes me want to get into ECing earlier, but I am still trying to figure out how to live with a newborn!









Anyone out there use Bummis? Anyone have suggestions for a better way to CD a newborn? I have tried some of the cheese-cloth type diapers that people get you for burp rags and they are less bulky.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessCass (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a newborn also my dd wieghed 6#6oz last tuesday at her dr appt and I am usinf infant cpf's and bummis sww I have noticed if I snappi her pf and use the jelly roll fold I get less bulk I also use kissaluv's size0 but I like to use these at night they absorb like crazy but give her the much loved J-Lo butt. I have learned that cd'ing does have a bit of a downside with the extra bulk but in the long run it make a happier baby at least mine is happier.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Check out Diaper Pages there is lots of great prefold info there.

Have you tried the bikini twist? That is a much less bulky fold. The newborn covers are probably too small for your babe now, how do the smalls fit? It takes awhile to get the hang of it, but you'll get it







Hang in there.


----------



## LeeshaLynn (May 4, 2005)

I didn't like the bummis sww or the proraps because they were so stiff that it made her diaper area seem HUGE. I now use the Bumpy soft cover or a wool soaker with my prefolds and it doesn't seem so bulky anymore.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

hemp doublers help keep it trimmer and are very absorbant esp. if you're going to use thin flats. kissaluvs size 0 are great too.
I don't know how big your babe is but my baby is about 10 lbs and 22" and juuuust about outgrowing her bummis nb size now


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

DSQ prefolds are bigger then preemie and infant chinese prefolds.

Kissaluv size 0's are great for new babes! Fitteds are so much trimmer when the baby is tiny.lol Or get some infant pf's, they're a couple inches smaller in height and width.


----------



## BodoGirl (Jun 29, 2005)

That will probably be smaller.

I've not read anyones response, is it bad for the babies hips to be turned out due to the cd?

I didn't even think of that?

Also, I have a combination of CD's. I have NB All-in-Ones and NB prefolds.

Which is better to use and when?

Thanks!

I'm a brand new mom and new to cloth diapers too!


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

What size are your prefolds? If they are regular or premium I'd buy some infants. They will fit SO much better. I still don't like premiums on my 18lb DD.



BodoGirl said:


> I've not read anyones response, is it bad for the babies hips to be turned out due to the cd?
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about that at all. In fact I have a cousin who had hip problems at birth and the doctor told her mom to put 2 diapers on her, it kept her hips more inline. Also think about all our parents and grandparents who wore cloth and didn't have any hip problems.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah, I'd spend the $20 and get a dozen infant sized chinese prefolds. They are smaller than DSQ prefolds and will help with the bulk. You may also decide that you really hate prefolds and want soemthing else like a fitted or small fuzzi bunz. That's entirely possible. So dont' give up yet, it does take a bit of getting used to. No matter WHAT you put on baby, it won't be as tiny as a gel-filled sposie. Without that chemical gel, you need more layers on cotton or hemp or whatever to absorb urine. Therefore, more bulk. Prefolds are bulkier than fitteds or pockets or aio's for the most part. Try the bikini twist for trimness and definitely stick with newborn sized bummis.

Meg


----------



## aentwood (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I didn't even know there were different sized prefolds! I did so much research when I was pregnant, but the CD options are endless! We got our diaper package online and there wasn't any option for a different sized prefold. I'll check around for infant sized ones.

I have seen the fitteds and thought that they look so much simpler! And, I really wanted to go with Fuzzi Bunz, but my husband didn't...I think because they cost more and take longer to dry. He's very concerned about our energy efficiency since we have an older electric dryer and even more so of our water capacity with a 16' dug well. He's a big environmentalist, but it took some convincing to get him to CD!







I think I finally convinced him with the health benefits to the babe.

I guess I'll have to look around and see what else is out there that we can try. I wish there was a place to go and buy CDs in person. The internet is great, but I like to actually touch and look at the things I buy and around here we don't have that option. No diaper services either! Oh well.

Thanks again...I'm going to look for a different sized prefold and in the meantime try some of those other folds!

~Aubrie


----------



## Tulips11 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:

And, I really wanted to go with Fuzzi Bunz, but my husband didn't...I think because they cost more and take longer to dry
Our prefolds take a good 60 to 70 minutes in the dryer on HIGH heat to dry. FB take about 20 to 30 minutes on low to dry or dry on the line in an hour or so. Not sure if this helps or not...

Also, because I didn't want bulky prefolds on our new baby either, we went with much more trim fitting infant Prefitteds from Grow Me a Rainbow


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aentwood*
And, I really wanted to go with Fuzzi Bunz, but my husband didn't...I think because they cost more and take longer to dry.

FBs are very quick to dry! And if you have microfiber inserts, the inserts will dry quickly too. It's just hemp inserts that take a long time to dry. FBs with microfiber will dry quicker than your prefolds, and you can also line dry.


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

You might consider some flats too...since they are SOOOO versitile!
I normally use pockets and such, but flats rocked my world when I tried them!

Esp for a boy, I used the oragami fold and it was UBER trim!
the only downside was not being able to use a snappi!

If you are like most moms, you have a plethora of flannel blankies, just wash some w/o softener or dryer sheets and try those! google for "flat diaper folding" and go with that for now!
I have some real live birdseye flats (incl one that was used on my bum!) but I really preferred some of my garage sale flannel blankies over them









The bigges pro is you can fold them up teeny tiny and trim between the legs, and they will fit EVERY baby


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

http://grassrootsbaby.com/pages/howtos.php

There, thats shows a couple popular folds for prefolds, and the oragami fold I used on my son that ROCKED


----------



## aentwood (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, I was about ready to buy some infant prefolds and then measured the ones I already bought to see the sizing difference and realized that they were smaller than what I was about to buy! So, I checked the diaper package we bought and realized that my prefolds are infant-sized (12x16 in. unwashed)! Argh. I don't really want to buy preemies.

I have had some luck with the folding techniques that people have suggested, but still feel like the diapers are too bulky. I've tried some of the flats, but this last time had a huge poop issue with them, so will need to get up the nerve to do it again!









Maybe I just have unrealistic expectations about how trim I can get a prefold to be? I should post a picture of him in his diaper for you to tell me if I am insane. I'm thinking about the prefitteds or contours but don't want to commit to the price for those just yet.

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions and advice. If I just keep plugging on with this I think it will get easier...next obstacle will be to tackle nighttime CDing!

~Aubrie


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aentwood*
So, I checked the diaper package we bought and realized that my prefolds are infant-sized (12x16 in. unwashed)! Argh. I don't really want to buy preemies.

Sounds like you're in the position I was when my DS started outpeeing the newborn (infant) size! Unfortunately, I ended up not trying anything else and switching to sposies. A year later, we're back in cloth. I definitely recommend trying some other diapers (get just one of each type used, and if it doesn't work, you can probably sell it for the same price, and you're just out the cost of shipping).

It may be that in a few weeks, the diapers won't look so bulky, as your child grows more.









I don't recommend putting preemie size on him at this point, since they really don't absorb that much. My DS was able to wear preemie size for about a month, and that was when he was about 33-37 weeks gestation (he was born at 29 weeks). Then he started outpeeing those and needed the infant size. So they probably would have been a good idea for you to have from birth, but at this point, your DS will probably grow quick enough to not need the preemie size long enough for them to be worth it.

Once he gets into smalls, you might check out some trim fitting AIOs or something.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

I am having the same problem. All that preparation I did to cloth diaper, and now we are in sposies....







Her legs are a foot apart with these prefolds and bummis! I made some AIOs from the Very Baby pattern, but mostly I made the size small, not the extra small, and the smalls are too big for my average-sized baby. I hate the thought of those chemicals next to my baby's skin, but I don't know what to do.


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

kissaluvs size 0's are very trim diapers. I loved them for my little ones. When they were ready to move into small I went with other diapers for absorbancy.

Have you tried getting some NB/small diapers from the TP here or at diaper swappers? I've bought all of kids diapers used and have under 500.00 for 2 kids in 3 yrs.


----------



## aentwood (Aug 12, 2005)

I haven't checked out the trading post, but I am going to go do that now! I was going to check ebay, but I am slightly overwhelmed by ebay. I've read a couple other threads recommending Kissaluvs size 0 as well and I think I might see if I can get a couple to try.

We're CDing most of the day now. My DH does up the prefold differently than I do since I am trying some new folds (mostly newspaper). My new issue is I feel like I am wrecking his penis! I know this sounds silly, but all that bulk is in the front and really pushing on him. I guess he doesn't mind...he might cry a little when I'm putting the diaper on, but that could just be that he doesn't like diaper changes.

I might consider finding a pattern to turn the prefolds into contoured dipes (I don't think I have the skills to make them prefitteds), anyone know of a good free pattern? We have 48 prefolds, so I guess I would be fine with sacrificing a few for experimentation.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking of sacrificing some of my prefolds, trying to cut them trimmer, too. Am looking forward to hearing what others think.

Or... I have a bunch of flannel. Can I just make soaker pads and put them in the bummis whisper wrap? That seems like it would be trim and not push her legs apart. Would it work?


----------



## SMH (Dec 17, 2003)

I actually have a few different fitted newborn/small diapers that I can sell to you if you want to try some different things. Send me an e-mail or a pm if you're interested. My son is just now getting into meds and I have a few things I haven't wanted to sell yet.
Off the top of my head I have a Calico fleece cover in olive green (really nice), Patchwork Pixie fitted (super super nice), loveybums denium(sp) blue fitted, hummmm what else...a few other things I can't remember now. Oh I have some Grow me a Rainbow prefitteds left that I forgot to sell in my first round of selling. They're prefolds just sewn like a fitted diaper so they're much easier to use. I like these a ton and they're inexpensive! I also have a navy sm Cherry Bomb fitted that Kyran just out grew







!!
I also have two sm fuzibunz pockets in light blue and light pink (yes I use this pink for my son - the ONLY girl diapers he has







)
I can't remember what else but everything is in excellent condition! I sell things on another message board that I've been a member @ for a long time but never here yet. I guess I'm too lazy to do e-bay but I will soon!

Oh and I have 2 sm Aristocrate wool covers for night to sell also. I'll let those go cheap because I have 2 others I'm using.

So if you're interested in trying some new things but don't want to spend lots of $$$ seconds is a good way to go!








:


----------



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bookworm*
Yeah, I was thinking of sacrificing some of my prefolds, trying to cut them trimmer, too. Am looking forward to hearing what others think.

Or... I have a bunch of flannel. Can I just make soaker pads and put them in the bummis whisper wrap? That seems like it would be trim and not push her legs apart. Would it work?

I think the flannel contours would work great! I have thought about doing that myself.


----------



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bookworm*
I am having the same problem. All that preparation I did to cloth diaper, and now we are in sposies....







Her legs are a foot apart with these prefolds and bummis! I made some AIOs from the Very Baby pattern, but mostly I made the size small, not the extra small, and the smalls are too big for my average-sized baby. I hate the thought of those chemicals next to my baby's skin, but I don't know what to do.

Have you tried folding the excess down in the back instead of the front. I do that for my newborn and it helps quite a bit with the bulk.


----------

